# On The Level



## majvs (May 9, 2005)

We've an A class Hymer on a Fiat base vehicle with an Al-Ko chassis.
My missus is very sensitive to being level. She doesn't sleep well if the van's pull-down bed is not level and I get a lot of earache when water in the shower doesn't drain etc. etc. The upshot is that we always spend at least 15 mins faffing about with a spirit level, up and down the ramps, trying to get as level as possible. 
She has a point as I do sleep better myself when the van's level but........... its a right pain!! :evil: 

Ultimately, I'd like to be able to push a button and the van would automatically self level. Although i'm aware systems do exist (I've actually seen one on a coachbuilt in France last year - sat on hydraulic jacks with all four wheels off the floor) I imagine they must be horrendously expensive. Am I wrong?

Failing that do any of you have any tips and hints that could help me quickly achieve a level van, whilst minimizing the aggravation. How do you go about getting your van level??


----------



## 100458 (Aug 10, 2006)

You could try using bottle jacks or scissor jacks as a cheaper alternative and they would give you the advantage of fine tuning the levelling and wold also help with stabilising. Both types are available through Argos.co.uk


----------



## 94701 (May 1, 2005)

Saw these reviewed in a recent publication. Would they be any use for a Motorhome? Guess it depends on the weight of the vehicle? You can use a cordless drill to wind them up quicker.

http://www.homesteadcaravans.co.uk/cart.cfm?cat=78&section=501&top=steps&startstring=false


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, the automatic ones are indeed horrendously expensive. ~£1200 springs to mind but maybe wrong.
http://www.transleisure.co.uk/leveltronic/index.html

We seem to level pretty slickly by having a bubble or twin-axis spirit level near the driver. Just:
1) Stop where you want and examine bubble. 
2) Judge whether one ramp or two is required. If two, then judge how much further up one than the other you need to be and set one further in front of (or behind as appropriate) the tyre than the other.
3) Drive up the ramp(s) to the top without going over.
4) Examine bubble. Hopefully you have overadjusted.
5) Inch down on the brakes until as close as level as you will get without loads of faffing around.
6) Handbrake on, engine off, gas on, fridge to gas, kettle on, step out, rubber door mats out.

Relax.

Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I would say its 95% phycological, buy a spirit level with the bubble glued in the centre, £5 says she will sleep like a log, dont know how to get the water to flow well enough to convince her though??? :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

:idea: :idea: :idea: 

Let the air out of the tyre(s) on the high side :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94701 (May 1, 2005)

We stop on pitch-pour water in shower tray-if it runs out fine-if not pull up the ramps & repeat process until shower tray is draining.


----------



## refuel (Nov 20, 2005)

After a rough assessment of the slope we use a nearly full glass of liquid (preferably gin and tonic :roll. Keep it in the sink (with the plug in) while rolling up the ramps then move to the table for a better eye level judgement from front and sides. Better than any spirit level in my opinion. Get the "fore and aft" as good as possible first using the ramps, then final adjustment port v starboard using the rear steadies. Then collapse and drink the grin and frolic . Keep at it until you get it right or are so sozzled you'll sleep whatever the angle. Seriously though, we can usually get it smack on within a few minutes.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*sleeping on a slope*

Hi

We were on a bit of a slope the other night - so I got an extra pillow. It is amazing how a slight incline is barely noticeable whilst standing but when laid down it is like 45 degrees!

I have a cheap spirit level to to get it roughly right - I aint bother about it being perfect. A couple of beers later etc...

I do find it quite dofficult to get level with the yellow ramp things though. I seem to either over or under do it - so I tend not to bother.

Rapide561


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

*Plumb Job*

Evening All, 
We used to use a builders plumb-bob hanging from little brass eyelet over the door in our caravan, worked a treat for levelling fore and aft and side to side. I put the jack under the van to change levels and chocked wheels in final position

Noel


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi majvs,



> Ultimately, I'd like to be able to push a button and the van would automatically self level


There is another option, if you push the button on a 5ltr wine box several times you'll get a similarly desirable effect :roll:

your question has inspired me with a follow up post elsewhere....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=18196

pete.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

majvs said:


> We've an A class Hymer on a Fiat base vehicle with an Al-Ko chassis.
> My missus is very sensitive to being level. She doesn't sleep well if the van's pull-down bed is not level and I get a lot of earache when water in the shower doesn't drain etc. etc. The upshot is that we always spend at least 15 mins faffing about with a spirit level, up and down the ramps, trying to get as level as possible.
> She has a point as I do sleep better myself when the van's level but........... its a right pain!! :evil:
> 
> ...


Parked next to a Hymer that had an arrangement of four motorised scissorjacks and controller perhaps with an auto level button. The weight was off all four wheels although they were still touching the ground. The van was Swiss registered. Funny thing was we didn't need the ramps and were level. He needed two steps to get into his van his wife had to be helped in and out.

Regards Frank

PS what we do is look at the lie of the land, park where we think the various dips and bumps will give us a level result and go for it. When stationary I ask my codriver if she thinks we are level enough if the answer is yes thats it. The only thing that brings out the ramps is a very flat but tilted site. We do have a spirit level but we are both getting better at judging by eye.


----------

